# DTaP 90700



## KrisN (Aug 23, 2012)

I have just started coding for Family Medicine provider who does quite a few immunizations/vaccines.  She is coding DTaP for adult as 90700 but this is for child younger than 7 yrs.  Would I code this as 90471, 96372 and 90715?

Would appreciate the feedback.
Kris N.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Aug 24, 2012)

90715 & 90471


----------

